# Neat homebrew snow plow setup



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Happened to run accross this on a welding related website but thought it had a lot of merit . Its made with two hand push type snow pusher/ shovel bladed joined together......May not push a heap of snow but it certainly could be very usefull if you got on a snow fall imediately and it was not too deep or wet, be perfect for a couple of quick trips up and down a pavement or driveway..........and certainly cheap enough to make


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

you don't want any bigger then that the 56 has small narrow back wheels so it would not make the best of a snow remover


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd have to think it would do fair in a light snow, and probably easier and better than using a shovel. Maybe add some big AG type tires on wider rims and a couple of pounds of weight and chains........

I had an old 65 series (IIRC) that I found being thrown out and used to have some fun with it.......Was more of a vertical engined kart than a mower when it was up and running...Youngin's put many a mile on it tearing up the place.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I use to have a JDR70 with a JD snow plow for it. It worked well with up to 5inches of snow with just chains. But boy did I abuse that little machine and blade. I would use it for Grading the gravel drive as well. Only probelm with the machine was the gear sprocket kept on falling off. Bad desige for that paticular JD RER. I think the only company anymore that still produces a Blade for there RER is Snapper. I know Ariens also use to produced a dozer Blade for there RER as well as Cub Cadet and many other's use to produced snow Blades for there RER's.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking blade. Did they actually manufacture it themselves? Looks top notch.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

No, its two blades from two hand type snow pusher shovels, that were joined together.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here is a 57 with a bigger blade


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a closeup of the two pieces joined together.


----------

